# Hardwood dealers!



## ofgortens (Jul 31, 2008)

I have no idea where to post this… but is there a site somewhere that can show you good hardwood dealers in areas of the country? Where would one best find where to get his/her hardwood for the best price and a place you might be able to rummage through and pick your pieces? (maybe not that lucky)

Yes I guess I can look in the yellow pages… but form what I have seen looking under 'lumber' or 'hardwoods' i havnt had as much luck as some others that I know in other areas of the country. Perhaps even have the option of having them planed or not (hopefully lowering the price getting them before they are planed cause I can do that myself).


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Generally, if you can find one, independent dealers or sawmills will have a better price on hardwood but here are two that can find dealers in your area:

Craigslist.com
Woodfinder.com

Other sources inclued Ebay. A fellow LJ, Barlow offers hardwood for sale as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Woodweb might be another possible source….


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Try the state Forester for your area. They usually know sawmills in their area, because they are not usually advertised. Also try calling Woodmizer and asking for owners in your area that custom cut and have wood for sale. I've seen it around here for 1.00 a bd ft, usually green but if you buy enough and then store it you can keep ahead of the use curve. Some of them also have kilns. A new member to our woodworkers club has a Woodmizer and kiln. I don't know of his lumber prices though.

A 100.00 purchase will get you a lot of wood. What you'd pay for about 6-7 boards at the big boys box stores.


----------



## sondich (May 26, 2008)

Most of the larger sawmills, distributors, and wholesalers are members of the National Hardwood Lumber Association. You can go to the website at www.natlhardwood.org for a directory. Many wholesalers also have small lot sales that can help you on smaller projects. Good luck.

Steve


----------



## Mrdude (Jun 21, 2008)

If you're ever out in Ohio, there's a store in Toledo that specializes in hardwood lumber. It's a family owned shop. Very basic. They do a lot to keep overhead low & it shows in their prices. The name is Kencraft. They have a lot of domestic lumber and quite a bit of exotic lumber. They also have some specials that they run in the store (discounts on certain kinds of lumber that changes throughout the year). They have a website too, it's a fairly new website.


----------



## woodgrain411 (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm from Toledo ohio , Mrdude is spot on Kencraft is awesome http://www.kencraftcompany.com/ they also sell on ebay http://stores.ebay.com/KC-Hardwoods-Woodworking-Products there discounts are mostly maple cherry oak and some times ash and they carry alot of extotics and are extremely pleasant to do business with ! two thumbs up !


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Woodfinder always seems to get mentioned as a place to look, but it doesn't show the majority of sources because it's something like $300 a year to be listed. I never bother with it.


----------



## JMatt (Mar 2, 2009)

I just visited the Kencraft store. Those aren't bad for the quality of the wood in the pictures. I might have to test them out and write a review.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I bought these board from http://www.exoticlumberinc.com/ in Maryland. the shipping was not bad and there prices are very good so it is worth while to buy through them. I visited there business and it has the best collection I have seen anywhere, real unusual boards.


----------

